# hull ain't a bad place to be



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2005)

or so ac/dc would have us believe. i can't believe it's as awful as that thread in general makes it sound - c'mon, hullites, let's see the things you like about it.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 10, 2005)

the sign saying 'you are leaving Hull'? The departures board at Hull station..


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 10, 2005)

They're in the Challenge Cup Final.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 10, 2005)

the new sports stadium and the general set up around there is absolutely fantastic. My experience of hull basically involves going there for sport and for that I can recommend it.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 10, 2005)

What's good about Hull?

Dirt-cheap living costs
It's friendly - IME anyway
The pubs are second to none and the beer's cheap
Some decent clubs and a burgeoning gay scene
It's interesting - the history of the place and the traces of it
Believe it or not, some parts of it (ie the Avenues) are beautiful
It's quirky
The KC stadium and The Deep - so i'm told anyway: I've never been
Despite its size, it's compact and easy to get around
The university is very good
You can hop straight on a ferry and get to the continent
etc etc

I love the place.  Lived here five years and I'd be quite happy to stay longer.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2005)

Hull's an interesting place. Did you know that Hull was one of the very first cities to establish a municipal airfield.  In 1929 Hedon Racecourse and Twyer's Farm were used as an airfield of some 200 acres.

Also Amy Johnson, the world famous pilot, used to go to Boulevard Secondary School (when it was called that).  She was born in Hull in 1903 and died flying a Spitfire in 1941.  Many people believe that her aeroplane crashed into the River Thames after being shot down by anti-aircraft guns. However, no one seems to know what she was doing so far south as she was miles away from her planned flight-path.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 10, 2005)

Despite everything that's said about Hull being ugly:







(The brick building to the left of King Billy's Statue is actually the dole office)






(Queen's Gardens, from which this pic was taken, was actually a dock until the 1930s.  now it contains a memorial to one of Hull's more recent famous residents - the Mick Ronson Memorial Stage)






(the council has just wasted half a million quid on a hefty great TV screen, which even Queen Vicky herself stands facing defiantly away from!)







Beautiful the city centre may not be - thanks to the Luftwaffe and a few trendy modernist architects who rebuilt it in concrete - but outside it there are some fascinating places.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 10, 2005)

It surely can't be as bad as Skelmersdale or any of the other crap Northern towns we came up with...!


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 10, 2005)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> What's good about Hull?
> Believe it or not, some parts of it (ie the Avenues) are beautiful



The carved tree trunks are really something, the Victorian Villas on Salisbury st special. Pearson Park friendly.

Hull has been dealt an unfair blow.

Up The Tigers


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 10, 2005)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> What's good about Hull?
> 
> Dirt-cheap living costs
> It's friendly - IME anyway
> ...



Decent fish and chips?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 10, 2005)

At the very least it's hard to see how it can be worse than the likes of Grimsby, Immingham and Cleethorpes.


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Decent fish and chips?



Yes, and with the skin on

Up The Tigers


----------



## Firky (Aug 10, 2005)

i've only been when i was 16, back then i used to play paintball at national level / semi pro. So we did alot of traveling and touring, I seen most of the UK thanks to smart as a carrot 

but anyway, we went to hull twice, and stopped in a B&B in the centre of the city. the city reminded me of the video to the specials - ghost song. no offence meant, its just my impression of the city from two visits.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Decent fish and chips?



Surely that goes without saying?


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 11, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> or so ac/dc would have us believe. i can't believe it's as awful as that thread in general makes it sound - c'mon, hullites, let's see the things you like about it.



your abuse of the north is noted, i will bring this to a yorkshire republican army (continuity section) meeting and a punishment may be issued.

Ezra Whippet ( C in C YRA)


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2005)

I love Hull and I really miss it 

the people are friendly, its easy to get around, beer is fab and cheap, some fantastic pubs, a superb history to it (educatonal beer crawls )

its quirky (white phone boxes etc), its easy the get to places, from it (its not as out on a limb as people think)

yes alright it can smell  but thats not the citys fault, its the people who refuse to update the sewer system  

I love it, and quite frankly am very happy the people on that show don't want to move there


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2005)

and they do proper fish n chips, with proper gravy, they have the best takeaways (which I only really appreciated after moving to brum where they can't do anything properly  )

some superb resturaunts

I miss it


----------



## dessiato (Aug 11, 2005)

As northern towns go, I think Hull is great. 

Are the fish and chips still Haddock?


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2005)

of course


----------



## dessiato (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in Grimsby in october, maybe I'll go to Hull just for old times sake.

Haddock mmmmm


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2005)

come to our hull fair meet up  I'm back for that, weekend of 17th oct or something


----------



## longdog (Aug 11, 2005)

Hull is 

I live there, how could it not be?   

Are you from Hull then oneflewover?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 11, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> come to our hull fair meet up  I'm back for that, weekend of 17th oct or something



I'll be back in US for a few days then. But would love to go to Hull Fair. My nieces used to go a lot and say it is really good fun.


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 11, 2005)

longdog said:
			
		

> Are you from Hull then oneflewover?



Does it show so easy?  Newland ave lad b.1958

Up The Tigers


----------



## longdog (Aug 11, 2005)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Does it show so easy?  Newland ave lad b.1958
> 
> Up The Tigers




Still in town? Would be nice to add another Hull urbanite to lead astray


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 11, 2005)

Incidentally, it's "ain't _no_ bad place to be".


----------



## longdog (Aug 11, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Incidentally, it's "ain't _no_ bad place to be".



Pedant


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 12, 2005)

I went to uni in Hull and had a right old laugh, apart from scally's stealing 3 of my push bikes! There are some rought spots thogh. The bus drivers used to refuse to drive through Bransholme due to being regularly bricked!


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2005)

well yes if your going to bring up buses on the estates yes some of them do (or did, not sure if its stopped now) have a police guard 

Hull Fair is fab, people should join us 




although last year we got so pissed we forgot to go


----------



## dessiato (Aug 17, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> well yes if your going to bring up buses on the estates yes some of them do (or did, not sure if its stopped now) have a police guard
> 
> Hull Fair is fab, people should join us
> 
> ...



what is the exact date of the Hull Fair? Just in case I can get there.


----------



## aqua (Aug 17, 2005)

it runs the week of half term in hull (or at least used to  with several kids running away with the fair everyear )

I believe its 8th - 15th Oct this year, we'll be meeting on Sat 15th


----------



## longdog (Aug 17, 2005)

I wonder if the god-botherers will be there this year, they were on a hiding to nothing.


Can I play with them auntie aqua? Can I? Please.   

<makes big puppy-dog eyes>


----------



## aqua (Aug 17, 2005)

as long as your not as spannered as last year and you play nicely

*holds hand out for longdogs catapult and ranty shoes*


----------



## umi (Aug 23, 2005)

ive been at hull for 2 years and it was great having been away for a year im looking forward to returning (although the uni bar has changed). will be up for the hull fair. have not met up with u75ers before. i like to drink and occasionally smoke and do silly dances.recognise roadkill from behind the bar and u75 photos tho!


----------



## aqua (Aug 23, 2005)

wicked  you'll fit in perfectly 

we're a friendly bunch (although I'm a part-timer now  moved to brum)

we usually meet in a pub in town in the afternoon

and last year we got so pissed we forgot to go to the fair


----------



## polo (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I sure there are plenty of ex-University students who have fond memories of their days in Hull.  But that is hardly representative.  Middle class students living mainly in the middle class part of town, with occasional forays into poorer areas in search of cheap places to live.

What I found very noticable, following that recent shallow Location TV programme that slagged the place off, was the ambivalence of the locals when asked whether Hull was a bad place to live.  Rather than bristling with civic pride,some of them agreed it had few things to be proud of.

The City is badly run, it has pissed away money and is riven with scandal.  It has some hideous housing estates and social problems.  The official statistics bear this out.  It fares very poorly with regard to education, despite that great facility 'the Deep' with the its emphasis on teaching coach loads of kids what fish look like.

The Stadium is generally recognised as a valuable social asset, but the city centre has been shabby for the past ten years.  Only now are they redeveloping they redeveloping the huge area next to the rail station.  I just wonder how many  Boots, Specsavers and WH Smiths they will be able to fit into the thing.

The city centre has always been a mess, with stupid one way schemes and not enough parking.  Last weekend I eventually gave up queuing for a parking space and headed down to the huge retail warehouses towards the Humber Bridge.

Hull is let down by poor local government.  It should be a much better place to live than it is, especially for the poorer section of the community who have to endure high levels of drug related crime.

One of its redeeming features is the cheerful disposition of the people.  I always crack up listening to the friendly banter and mickey taking.  So different from the po-faced standoffishness down South.


----------



## aqua (Aug 23, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> it runs the week of half term in hull (or at least used to  with several kids running away with the fair everyear )
> 
> I believe its 8th - 15th Oct this year, we'll be meeting on Sat 15th



no we won;'t I'm at a fucking wedding  

can we say the 8th?


----------



## aqua (Aug 23, 2005)

polo said:
			
		

> Well, I sure there are plenty of ex-University students who have fond memories of their days in Hull.  But that is hardly representative.  Middle class students living mainly in the middle class part of town, with occasional forays into poorer areas in search of cheap places to live.



darling we're not all students  some of us are lurkals


----------



## polo (Aug 23, 2005)

Hull or that quaint suburb perched on its shoulder that claims to be the  'largest village in England'?


----------



## aqua (Aug 24, 2005)

that would be telling 

I've lived all over the city  and loved every minute of it

you still there? come to the hull fair meet up


----------



## polo (Aug 24, 2005)

I go up to Hull regularly. Have to see nearer the time.


----------



## aqua (Aug 24, 2005)

well stick 8th oct in your diary


----------



## Error Gorilla (Sep 1, 2005)

_Tim: "You've got a boyfriend studying in Hell..."
Daisy: "Hull..."
Tim: "Whatever, same thing..."_

Anyway, I've just been accepted onto the English Lit BA course at Hull University and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 1, 2005)

And they won the Challenge Cup! Fantastic game, too.


----------



## aqua (Sep 1, 2005)

Error Gorilla said:
			
		

> _Tim: "You've got a boyfriend studying in Hell..."
> Daisy: "Hull..."
> Tim: "Whatever, same thing..."_
> 
> Anyway, I've just been accepted onto the English Lit BA course at Hull University and I'm really looking forward to it.



excellent, get oct 8th in your diary to get pissed with us


----------



## Error Gorilla (Sep 1, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> And they won the Challenge Cup! Fantastic game, too.



They did indeed. I may try and get to a game or two before the end of the season. And I'll be off to watch Sheff Utd at the KC as well. Jolly good.

What's happening on the 8th? I may have a small sherry if there's an invite.


----------



## aqua (Sep 1, 2005)

see new thread for it (yes I'm excited )


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 13, 2005)

Connection s to and from Hull are now very much better thanks to the innovative company "Hull Trains" - which runs to and from Kings Cross at very decent fares - just have got some very nice new trains too !

Good links to Sheffield and along the Wolds Coast to Bridlington and Scarborough.

Shameless plug for the train service here ...


----------



## polo (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmmm....

I spend £64 and get as far as Peterborough, transferred to a bus to Biggleswade and end up in Kings Cross five hours later in time for the rush hour.  Some sort of power fauilure.

It was a very bad day, but I agree the Hull Trains service is generally good and the carriages are modern and well equipped.  Far better than taking the GNER to Doncaster and then that shittly little Sprinter train.


----------



## polo (Sep 14, 2005)

Saw the new intake of students streaming into the Piper Club on Newlands Avenue the other day.  I sometimes wonder whether any of them will see much outside the student quarter or the countries largest 'village'.  Probably no reason why they should.  Newland and Princess Ave seem to sprouting coffee bars with abandon which is an improvement.

I read the other day that there are getting on for two thousand migrant workers from the Baltic states living in Hull (as opposed to about 450 asylum seekers.)  Some that do not speak English are very poorly off, working long hours and living in cramped conditions.  I do wonder where they all work. Anyone know what attracts them to Hull?


----------

